
Feedsqueezer the Upcoming Alternative to FeedBurner - pclark
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/why_were_desperately_awaiting.php
======
sidsavara
Ok, I admit it - I almost upvoted just based on the title. But I restrained
myself, and have discovered it actually links to a decent article

What's especially amazing to me though is how hungry we are for a competitor -
an empty website, empty getsatisfaction page and a single twitter account -
and we call this a feedburner competitor?

My hat's off to them for some excellent PR work, if nothing else ;)

~~~
pclark
sorry for misleading users! :)

I made the title based partly on a) the articles _sub_ article and also the
request for a feedburner competitor.

